

Ask HN: Would you like to get a daily email digest of the top HN stories?  - kareemamin

I'm just wondering if anyone on HN would be interested in a service that delivers to your inbox, twice a day, in the morning and in the evening, the top links/stories that were submitted that day to HN.&#60;p&#62;I was thinking of building this for myself because I want to read the top stories without having to visit HN during the day. I know it's possible to get the top posts sent to my instapaper account via http://instapaperfeed.com/ which is great, but I realized that the 1 thing that I absolutey check every day multiple times a day is my e-mail and so that is where I want this delivered - preferably as I am leaving work and early in the morning when I am about to get started.&#60;p&#62;Wanted to know if anyone else feels like this would be useful to them.
======
rick888
Before I read what you posted, I immediately thought: "This will help my
productivity during the day".

